# openSUSE - Subversion



## mtk-flo (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe SVN installiert. 
Es scheint auch zu funktionieren. 

Ich habe mit 

```
svnadmin create /srv/repos_gvaudit/
```
 
ein Repository angelegt. 

Anschließend habe ich einer Gruppe die Rechte daran gegeben mit: 

```
chgrp -R subversion /srv/repos_gvaudit/ 
chmod -R o-rwx /srv/repos_gvaudit/ 
chmod -R g+rw /srv/repos_gvaudit/ 
chmod g+s /srv/repos_gvaudit/
```
 
War das soweit richtig ? 
Hab ich was vergessen ? 

Nun möchte ich mein Repository in Eclipse (mit SVN Unterstützung) einbinden, jedoch finde ich mein Repository nicht :/


----------

